# 2012 river run has started



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Topwater bite has started for us......Nice fat healthy river fish...


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

nice fish Mike! You get him from around our area?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Loki said:


> nice fish Mike! You get him from around our area?


yep.....in the river south of us...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty work, Mr. Mayhem


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

NICE ONE! The river north of me is full of them also, had bunch of C & Rs Tuesday


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No fish up here in the James, ever. Is what they call a striper?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey DHL, in response to your PM on RDT......cause their site acts stupid most of the time.....YOU CAN"T ESCAPE MAYHEM.....


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> yep.....in the river south of us...


Thanks Mike

I'll give you a holler if they decide to come up to the "Sprays" like they 
used to.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice :fishing: guys. Look like i's it worth the drive from PG and splashin the kayak up there now!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> Nice :fishing: guys. Look like i's it worth the drive from PG and splashin the kayak up there now!


Way too much water now with the rain up the country yesterday. Give it bout 3 days and it will bust wide open.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


>


DH,
You figuire that texting stuff out? Sunday woulda been the day to head to those rocks. It was near perfect conditions.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Are they earlier than years past? In other words, will they still be near their regular spawning areas come May 1 when we're allowed to eat them?

Nice fish, by the way.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

the best bite here is always before season comes in.........this would be the freezer meat season...nope not early, i just let the cat outta the bag early, been catching for a couple weeks now...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

ive never fished for them in the river before. any tips anyone?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Long casts, lots of action and early/late


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

I dont where to fish for them though. Im not asking for a secret spot but where are some aeras I should try?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

James or Appomattox Rivers


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> DH,
> You figuire that texting stuff out? Sunday woulda been the day to head to those rocks. It was near perfect conditions.


And which rocks would that be??? Kinda east of me????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yup, those Thought DH was heading there. Ifn I wasnt piling hopping and chasing tog, that's where I woulda been. Resident schoolies stuck around while we trolled for their mamma and pappas.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Still park in the same place and walk in?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> Still park in the same place and walk in?


Yup. Bring some catch 2000' s and some purple demons


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> James or Appomattox Rivers


really? never would have guessed that.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> Yup. Bring some catch 2000' s and some purple demons


ever tried any true topwater action out there?? zarra spook or rebel jumpin minnow??


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

AL_N_VB said:


> DH,
> You figuire that texting stuff out? Sunday woulda been the day to head to those rocks. It was near perfect conditions.


Sunday: lotsa fog, lotsa weed, and no fish. Then it got windy....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> ever tried any true topwater action out there?? zarra spook or rebel jumpin minnow??


 yeah, top dogs are blast


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Text? I can barely send an e mail. Took twenty minutes to send that one the other day.
Have to go when I can go nowadays Al, you know all about that family/work stuff.
Strange to see no boats out here today, even though it's high, the fish are holding somewhere. There's a man I see every now and again who throws the biggest, ugliest, top water popper you ever have seen, and catches schoolies on it bigger than the plug.


----------

